
Project Stream - Qbsoon
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;projectstream.google.com&#x2F;
&quot;Sorry, this project is currently open in the U.S. only&quot;. 
I tried many VPNs, but then I fail the speed test. Do you know any way to change my location that won&#x27;t affect my speed?
======
Eridrus
Get a Windows VM that you can RDP/VNC into. Amazon Workspaces could work.

It's going to suck, but you can try it out.

